# 9.0 boots on CD but not on DVD drive



## znanie (Oct 13, 2012)

Hello,

Trying to install 9.0 with both Sony and LG CD/DVD drives fails.  9.0 works fine with older Sony CD drive.  8.2 works with all my drives. 

Don't know how to log the error messages.  9.0 prints out a bunch of SCSI error messages with the CD/DVD drives.

Thanks for any help.

Kirill


----------



## Erratus (Oct 15, 2012)

Find a way to share the error messages with us.


----------



## znanie (Nov 9, 2012)

Thanks Erratus,

I was able to reproduce the error on a 9.0 system.  The last 7k bytes of the dmesg output from when I boot up follows.

I'd be greatful for any help or direction.

Kirill

ada0 at ata0 bus 0 scbus1 target 0 lun 0
ada0: <ST380011A 8.01> ATA-6 device
ada0: 100.000MB/s transfers (UDMA5, PIO 8192bytes)
ada0: 76319MB (156301488 512 byte sectors: 16H 63S/T 16383C)
ada0: Previously was known as ad0
Timecounter "TSC" frequency 2083148710 Hz quality 800
da0 at ahc0 bus 0 scbus0 target 2 lun 0
da0: <SEAGATE SX118273LC 6367> Fixed Direct Access SCSI-2 device 
da0: 40.000MB/s transfers (20.000MHz, offset 15, 16bit)
da0: Command Queueing enabled
da0: 17366MB (35566480 512 byte sectors: 255H 63S/T 2213C)
cd0 at ata1 bus 0 scbus2 target 0 lun 0
cd0: <SONY DVD RW DRU-820A 1.0a> Removable CD-ROM SCSI-0 device 
cd0: 66.700MB/s transfers (UDMA4, ATAPI 12bytes, PIO 65534bytes)
cd0: cd present [35028 x 2048 byte records]
(cd0:ata1:0:0:0): READ(10). CDB: 28 0 0 0 0 20 0 0 4 0 
(cd0:ata1:0:0:0): CAM status: SCSI Status Error
(cd0:ata1:0:0:0): SCSI status: Check Condition
(cd0:ata1:0:0:0): SCSI sense: HARDWARE FAILURE asc:8,3 (Logical unit communication CRC error (Ultra-DMA/32))
(cd0:ata1:0:0:0): Command Specific Info: 0xe3bb0000
(cd0:ata1:0:0:0): READ(10). CDB: 28 0 0 0 0 20 0 0 4 0 
(cd0:ata1:0:0:0): CAM status: SCSI Status Error
(cd0:ata1:0:0:0): SCSI status: Check Condition
(cd0:ata1:0:0:0): SCSI sense: HARDWARE FAILURE asc:8,3 (Logical unit communication CRC error (Ultra-DMA/32))
(cd0:ata1:0:0:0): Command Specific Info: 0xe3bb0000
(cd0:ata1:0:0:0): READ(10). CDB: 28 0 0 0 0 20 0 0 4 0 
(cd0:ata1:0:0:0): CAM status: SCSI Status Error
(cd0:ata1:0:0:0): SCSI status: Check Condition
(cd0:ata1:0:0:0): SCSI sense: HARDWARE FAILURE asc:8,3 (Logical unit communication CRC error (Ultra-DMA/32))
(cd0:ata1:0:0:0): Command Specific Info: 0xe3bb0000
(cd0:ata1:0:0:0): READ(10). CDB: 28 0 0 0 0 20 0 0 4 0 
(cd0:ata1:0:0:0): CAM status: SCSI Status Error
(cd0:ata1:0:0:0): SCSI status: Check Condition
(cd0:ata1:0:0:0): SCSI sense: HARDWARE FAILURE asc:8,3 (Logical unit communication CRC error (Ultra-DMA/32))
(cd0:ata1:0:0:0): Command Specific Info: 0xe3bb0000
(cd0:ata1:0:0:0): READ(10). CDB: 28 0 0 0 0 20 0 0 4 0 
(cd0:ata1:0:0:0): CAM status: SCSI Status Error
(cd0:ata1:0:0:0): SCSI status: Check Condition
(cd0:ata1:0:0:0): SCSI sense: HARDWARE FAILURE asc:8,3 (Logical unit communication CRC error (Ultra-DMA/32))
(cd0:ata1:0:0:0): Command Specific Info: 0xe3bb0000
(cd0:ata1:0:0:0): cddone: got error 0x5 back
(cd0:ata1:0:0:0): READ(10). CDB: 28 0 0 0 0 80 0 0 4 0 
(cd0:ata1:0:0:0): CAM status: SCSI Status Error
(cd0:ata1:0:0:0): SCSI status: Check Condition
(cd0:ata1:0:0:0): SCSI sense: HARDWARE FAILURE asc:8,3 (Logical unit communication CRC error (Ultra-DMA/32))
(cd0:ata1:0:0:0): Command Specific Info: 0x3a2f0000
(cd0:ata1:0:0:0): READ(10). CDB: 28 0 0 0 0 80 0 0 4 0 
(cd0:ata1:0:0:0): CAM status: SCSI Status Error
(cd0:ata1:0:0:0): SCSI status: Check Condition
(cd0:ata1:0:0:0): SCSI sense: HARDWARE FAILURE asc:8,3 (Logical unit communication CRC error (Ultra-DMA/32))
(cd0:ata1:0:0:0): Command Specific Info: 0x3a2f0000
(cd0:ata1:0:0:0): READ(10). CDB: 28 0 0 0 0 80 0 0 4 0 
(cd0:ata1:0:0:0): CAM status: SCSI Status Error
(cd0:ata1:0:0:0): SCSI status: Check Condition
(cd0:ata1:0:0:0): SCSI sense: HARDWARE FAILURE asc:8,3 (Logical unit communication CRC error (Ultra-DMA/32))
(cd0:ata1:0:0:0): Command Specific Info: 0x3a2f0000
(cd0:ata1:0:0:0): READ(10). CDB: 28 0 0 0 0 80 0 0 4 0 
(cd0:ata1:0:0:0): CAM status: SCSI Status Error
(cd0:ata1:0:0:0): SCSI status: Check Condition
(cd0:ata1:0:0:0): SCSI sense: HARDWARE FAILURE asc:8,3 (Logical unit communication CRC error (Ultra-DMA/32))
(cd0:ata1:0:0:0): Command Specific Info: 0x3a2f0000
(cd0:ata1:0:0:0): READ(10). CDB: 28 0 0 0 0 80 0 0 4 0 
(cd0:ata1:0:0:0): CAM status: SCSI Status Error
(cd0:ata1:0:0:0): SCSI status: Check Condition
(cd0:ata1:0:0:0): SCSI sense: HARDWARE FAILURE asc:8,3 (Logical unit communication CRC error (Ultra-DMA/32))
(cd0:ata1:0:0:0): Command Specific Info: 0x3a2f0000
(cd0:ata1:0:0:0): cddone: got error 0x5 back
(cd0:ata1:0:0:0): READ(10). CDB: 28 0 0 0 0 20 0 0 4 0 
(cd0:ata1:0:0:0): CAM status: SCSI Status Error
(cd0:ata1:0:0:0): SCSI status: Check Condition
(cd0:ata1:0:0:0): SCSI sense: HARDWARE FAILURE asc:8,3 (Logical unit communication CRC error (Ultra-DMA/32))
(cd0:ata1:0:0:0): Command Specific Info: 0xe3bb0000
(cd0:ata1:0:0:0): READ(10). CDB: 28 0 0 0 0 20 0 0 4 0 
(cd0:ata1:0:0:0): CAM status: SCSI Status Error
(cd0:ata1:0:0:0): SCSI status: Check Condition
(cd0:ata1:0:0:0): SCSI sense: HARDWARE FAILURE asc:8,3 (Logical unit communication CRC error (Ultra-DMA/32))
(cd0:ata1:0:0:0): Command Specific Info: 0xe3bb0000
(cd0:ata1:0:0:0): READ(10). CDB: 28 0 0 0 0 20 0 0 4 0 
(cd0:ata1:0:0:0): CAM status: SCSI Status Error
(cd0:ata1:0:0:0): SCSI status: Check Condition
(cd0:ata1:0:0:0): SCSI sense: HARDWARE FAILURE asc:8,3 (Logical unit communication CRC error (Ultra-DMA/32))
(cd0:ata1:0:0:0): Command Specific Info: 0xe3bb0000
(cd0:ata1:0:0:0): READ(10). CDB: 28 0 0 0 0 20 0 0 4 0 
(cd0:ata1:0:0:0): CAM status: SCSI Status Error
(cd0:ata1:0:0:0): SCSI status: Check Condition
(cd0:ata1:0:0:0): SCSI sense: HARDWARE FAILURE asc:8,3 (Logical unit communication CRC error (Ultra-DMA/32))
(cd0:ata1:0:0:0): Command Specific Info: 0xe3bb0000
(cd0:ata1:0:0:0): READ(10). CDB: 28 0 0 0 0 20 0 0 4 0 
(cd0:ata1:0:0:0): CAM status: SCSI Status Error
(cd0:ata1:0:0:0): SCSI status: Check Condition
(cd0:ata1:0:0:0): SCSI sense: HARDWARE FAILURE asc:8,3 (Logical unit communication CRC error (Ultra-DMA/32))
(cd0:ata1:0:0:0): Command Specific Info: 0xe3bb0000
(cd0:ata1:0:0:0): cddone: got error 0x5 back
(cd0:ata1:0:0:0): READ(10). CDB: 28 0 0 0 0 80 0 0 4 0 
(cd0:ata1:0:0:0): CAM status: SCSI Status Error
(cd0:ata1:0:0:0): SCSI status: Check Condition
(cd0:ata1:0:0:0): SCSI sense: HARDWARE FAILURE asc:8,3 (Logical unit communication CRC error (Ultra-DMA/32))
(cd0:ata1:0:0:0): Command Specific Info: 0x3a2f0000
(cd0:ata1:0:0:0): READ(10). CDB: 28 0 0 0 0 80 0 0 4 0 
(cd0:ata1:0:0:0): CAM status: SCSI Status Error
(cd0:ata1:0:0:0): SCSI status: Check Condition
(cd0:ata1:0:0:0): SCSI sense: HARDWARE FAILURE asc:8,3 (Logical unit communication CRC error (Ultra-DMA/32))
(cd0:ata1:0:0:0): Command Specific Info: 0x3a2f0000
(cd0:ata1:0:0:0): READ(10). CDB: 28 0 0 0 0 80 0 0 4 0 
(cd0:ata1:0:0:0): CAM status: SCSI Status Error
(cd0:ata1:0:0:0): SCSI status: Check Condition
(cd0:ata1:0:0:0): SCSI sense: HARDWARE FAILURE asc:8,3 (Logical unit communication CRC error (Ultra-DMA/32))
(cd0:ata1:0:0:0): Command Specific Info: 0x3a2f0000
(cd0:ata1:0:0:0): READ(10). CDB: 28 0 0 0 0 80 0 0 4 0 
(cd0:ata1:0:0:0): CAM status: SCSI Status Error
(cd0:ata1:0:0:0): SCSI status: Check Condition
(cd0:ata1:0:0:0): SCSI sense: HARDWARE FAILURE asc:8,3 (Logical unit communication CRC error (Ultra-DMA/32))
(cd0:ata1:0:0:0): Command Specific Info: 0xebef0000
(cd0:ata1:0:0:0): READ(10). CDB: 28 0 0 0 0 80 0 0 4 0 
(cd0:ata1:0:0:0): CAM status: SCSI Status Error
(cd0:ata1:0:0:0): SCSI status: Check Condition
(cd0:ata1:0:0:0): SCSI sense: HARDWARE FAILURE asc:8,3 (Logical unit communication CRC error (Ultra-DMA/32))
(cd0:ata1:0:0:0): Command Specific Info: 0x3a2f0000
(cd0:ata1:0:0:0): cddone: got error 0x5 back
Trying to mount root from ufs:/dev/da0p2 [rw]...


----------

